# How to Overlap Flashing



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

is this a ridge vent?


----------



## douglaae (Apr 7, 2010)

If a ridge vent looks like this: http://www.kurowski.com/dreamhomes/construction/Woodhaven/images/2009-01-02/13-Gap%20for%20roof%20ridge%20vents..jpg, then yes.

I bought these aluminum pieces (flashing?) from Lowe's and want to know how to connect them: http://www.r11roofing.com/images/ridge vent.gif. Are those small pieces in the picture the connectors? I didn't buy any of those...

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

I suggest you return the kind of ridgevent you bought and go with something along the lines of GAF Sno Country or other brands simliar to that product.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

douglaae said:


> If a ridge vent looks like this: http://www.kurowski.com/dreamhomes/...s/2009-01-02/13-Gap for roof ridge vents..jpg, then yes.
> 
> I bought these aluminum pieces (flashing?) from Lowe's and want to know how to connect them: http://www.r11roofing.com/images/ridge vent.gif. Are those small pieces in the picture the connectors? I didn't buy any of those...
> 
> ...


Yes, you need the connectors "rubber insert & metal cover" for each section that meets another.
The ends of each section only gets the rubber insert.

You place your first piece, the end that will not connect to another gets a rubber piece pushed all the way inside to block any bugs/insects from getting in there,
the side that will connect to another piece, you will stick one rubber piece half way in and than the other half will go inside the next piece as you slide them together and than the metal strap covers that joint created between the two.

Make sure all your nails go in flush and than caulk all of them with a dab of metal caulking 'not roof cement'.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I suggest you return the kind of ridgevent you bought and go with something along the lines of GAF Sno Country or other brands simliar to that product.


I didn't realize they still exposed metal ridge vents, have not installed them since the late 80's early 90's.


----------

